# 300 WSM for sale



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a 300 Short Mag I'd like to sell. I bought it used and haven't shot it. The previous owner used it for one deer season. It is a HOWA 1500.

Email is the best way to get a hold of me and I'm located in Logan. My email is [email protected].

Asking $350 OBO to any forum member.


----------

